# Pretty handgun for a lady



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

This is my wife's new concealed carry. I had fun with this project.



-Glock 42 .380. 
-Paul at Precision 333 Cerakote in Churchill did the slide & frame. Second job he has done for me, nice work. 
-Dawson fiber optic steel sights. 
-Crimson Trace laser sight
-Vickers Tangodown slide release & extended slide grip-made it a lot easier for her to rack the slide
- Extended floor plate for the mag makes it easier for her to remove the mag and provides a extra grip
-Ghost disconnector 
- I polished the contact points in the trigger



It is a pleasure to shoot, very soft recoil.

Now I have to find a nice leather holster for her purse.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nicely done. I am sure she is happy with the result. Let me know what holster you find. We are looking also.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great! 
I checked out the 333 site but could not find cost or estimated cost. I have a couple items I've been thinking about getting cerakoted


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've always thought Glocks to be ugly but you sure make them look good all dressed up like that lol. 

Good job!

TH


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Looks great!
> I checked out the 333 site but could not find cost or estimated cost. I have a couple items I've been thinking about getting cerakoted


Paul does it after work, give him a call in the late afternoon, he is a friendly guy.

979-236-2881.

his prices are very competitive and turnaround time is quick. 
I have had a lot of guns cerakoted, I am now giving him my gun refinish jobs.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice, would you mind showing a pic of the sight picture?
I love the color combo. 
I know you said you wanted a leather holster, but you might want to take a look at NSR tactical. I bought one for my G23, and love it, it's all I use now, very comfortable. It's made for people that actually carry their guns daily.
Thanks again, and very nice piece.
Mike:texasflag


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Paul does it after work, give him a call in the late afternoon, he is a friendly guy.
> 
> 979-236-2881.
> 
> ...


I will...especially being a 979 area code. Good to be local.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks good. My wife carries the G43.Very good shooting little Glock.I imagine the G42 is even tamer.


----------



## popknott (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice gun! I basically did the same thing to my wifes gun. I did some heart cut outs in the slide as well. added the extended slide release for her


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Curios , If you donT mind me asking , how many dollars was the ceramic job , it looks 1st class for sure .


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just bought the 42 myself on Friday. Shot it yesterday and was very impressed with it. Already ordered some goodies for it. Love that it fits in my front pocket. Wife will also be using it as her concealed.


----------

